

Find the Google+ profile of people you follow on Twitter - migrochefort
http://migrat.us

======
hammock
Do all my twitter peeps have to connect to migratus as well for this to work?
That's what it seems like.

I was expecting a service that would scrape all the G+ profiles for the
twitter names listed there and compare it with my list of twitter followers.

~~~
migrochefort
By scraping all Google+ profiles, it would not solve the problem of fake
profiles. Anyone could use your Twitter username and let your followers think
they are you. With migratus, you are sure that the Google+ profile it gives
you is the one provided by the Twitter user.

~~~
hammock
How large of a problem do you think this is?

~~~
migrochefort
I don't think it's a problem at the moment, but it could easily become one
when such tools become available to the public.

Though, I still think that an non-perfect tool as described above would bring
much more value than what migrat.us brings with its 500~ users.

------
dedicated
This is not very useful. It's essentially a directory that maps twitter ids to
G+ profiles. If you're the first of your friends to sign up, you'll find no
results.

Hard to categorize a tool as useful if it has social network effects (needs
critical mass).

Note that by signing up you're giving up the profile association willingly
into their database.

------
mrinterweb
As much as I'd prefer to consolidate to using Google+, Google+ is not a
replacement for Twitter for me. I would like to be able to post publicly based
on broad topics like #programming so that all of my friends and family that
have no clue what technobabble I am rambling about would not have to see it in
their feed. I created a programming circle, but that does not make my posts
public if I post to that circle. As far as I know, any time you post to
public, everyone who has put you in a circle sees your post. I get the
impression that this is what Sparks is for, but I have not yet made the
connection. Possibly I do not understand how to use Google+ yet. If someone
knows how to accomplish this, please tell.

~~~
celticjames
With G+ it's possible to filter your output (into circles) but there's no way
to filter the input. I've put all my hacker friends into a hacker circle, but
when I browse that stream I get all their public/extended posts plus the posts
for whatever circle they've put me in. Basically, they know I'm following, but
they can't know why I'm following. I can't signal to them that I want them to
put me in circle for all their hacking posts and not their pictures-of-cats
posts.

I've actually started making posts that say, "If you can see this post, I'm
following you because [X]."

------
jase_coop
Not so great - Seems to require your Twitter followers to associate their
Google account on Migrat.us before it's of any use.

~~~
tonfa
Yeah, and people can already link to their twitter from their profile page. So
this shouldn't be needed, a simple crawler should be sufficient.

~~~
patrickaljord
Scraping might not even be needed given that Google has an API for that
<http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/>

------
daniel_iversen
Whats the "Google+ ID" you need to associate?

\- firstname.lastname@gmail.com \-
<https://plus.google.com/100033678853935069816> \- 100033678853935069816

??

~~~
migrochefort
It's the numeric id only.

------
zdam
I created an app that uses a different approach.

<http://www.twittertoplus.com/>

It relies on people you follow having used <http://gplus.to> to create a
Google+ name that matches their Twitter name.

Currently it finds about 20% of the people you follow.

~~~
migrochefort
Even if the results are not all accurate and that relying on gplus.to may not
be the best solution, I get more results with it than with migratus, which is
why I added a link to your app on migratus.

------
code_duck
Google already has automated system to link up members to other profiles
across the web. They could help with this fairly easily. Would people find
that intrusive or creepy?

------
motyar
Oh error there <http://min.us/mymp6U>

~~~
code_duck
Yes, and also an inadequately configured server.

------
migrochefort
The new design is up.

